

Tell HN: Amazon Associates Program now shut down in Colorado. - zefhous

I received an email today from Amazon informing me that my associates account has been closed due to some legislation that was recently passed.<p>Here's the email:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/18955/amazon_associates_colorado.html<p>I don't actively use Amazon's program, but being in Colorado I see this as a big problem.<p>Instead of changing to comply with the new law, Amazon is shutting the program down.<p>I don't blame Amazon for shutting it down, but I'm wondering what this means for the future for online sales in Colorado and across the US.
======
hga
Every time a state has passed such a law Amazon has shut down their Associates
program in that state with the exception of New York, which may be a special
case due to all the media in it or maybe its size.

California is probably up next, which might clarify how much it's the latter.

------
PStamatiou
Yikes, thanks for the heads up. I small portion of my ramen profitability
comes from Amazon Associates.

